# Today at Citystars



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I went to Citystars today. As we were leaving, walking out towards the usual gate, some guards stopped us and said the only gate you can leave the mall from is gate 5, which is one floor down from Paul (the cafe) and you have to reach taking escalators down to the basement. As we left, I noticed the other gates were all locked up with huge chains. 

Isn't that a great way of ensuring if there is a stampede hundreds of people die trying to get out to safety 

So bleeding stupid!!!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Leave through the intercon and pretend you're a guest, those guards will treat you nicer.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Leave through the intercon and pretend you're a guest, those guards will treat you nicer.


I hardly ever go to Citystars nowadays, I don't want VIP treatment and I'm not concerned about the guards at all. This is a blatant breach of the most basic health and safety norms. How would they get out the many hundreds (thousands?) of shoppers on any given evening if there was a fire or a bomb blast? how would the emergency services be able to reach those in need of urgent treatment still inside the mall? 

Stupid does not quite describe it.


----------

